# Question about gift cards



## rocknsea (Dec 16, 2007)

Can you use gift cards to make a purchase if it says "valid only in the united states" if not, where can you get a international gift card. I've been to 4 stores so far. 

Thanks


----------



## Mutt (Dec 17, 2007)

Western Union sells pre-paid visa credit cards...they will work at any seedbank that accepts Visa.


----------

